# Zooanthiods



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

*Zoanthids*

so, it just kind of hit me, that I had a few different types of zoanthids and I'm going to start collecting strictly zoos in my 10 gallon from now on, just because I'm so fascinated with all the variations you can come across. but I seen on youtube a guy had many different types touching each other, and I wanted to do the same, but if they are a different kinds of zoos will they sting each other? thank you in advance!


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

as long as they are zoos no they wont sting each other.. corals only sting each other when two separate families touch. for ex. hammer coral and a millepora dont do well touching each other. however 4 diff species of palys can rub together all day and thrive.


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

+1. You won't have to worry about aggressiveness between zoas. That will make a beautiful 10g setup. It'll be a nice zoa garden


----------

